# Cell Phone Carrying...Where?



## slowp (Feb 20, 2008)

Because of now starting to try to get a house done, I broke down and bought a real cell phone. Yesterday, while waiting for a call that never was returned, I wanted to do noisy things, but couldn't figure out where to carry the phone where it wouldn't get broken. So I burned but had to be careful so I didn't melt the phone, did more chunking because I didn't dare run the saw to cut pieces smaller....got any polite ideas on phone location?  Right now I'm in a foul mood because I have to have an asbestos inspection prior to tearing down the existing dump, and none of them want to come out to the hinterlands! I guess us rural folks is too scary?


----------



## splittah (Feb 20, 2008)

I set mine to vibrate on high and wear it on my side on my belt under my sweatshirt. It is hidden that way, and protected from most dirt and dust, you can feel it when it rings even with stuff running. You don't even have to worry about heat there too. I wear it cutting down trees, splitting wood, mowing the lawn..it never leaves my side unless I am in the shower.

My mom is elderly and has issues and I need to be available 24/7 for her. It works great that way, I don't get many calls on it, it is more for emergencies.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 20, 2008)

I put it in my pocket.


----------



## Ed*L (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll carry my cell on my belt or if I'm wearing Carharts, in the chest pocket. Mine is set on vibe/ring but most of the time but I don't feel or here it if I'm running equipment. I will usually catch the viocemail "beep" though, go figure.

I don't use the cheesy phone holder that came with it, most home centers have nylon phone holders with a velcro flap to keep the phone in. Not only does it do a really good job of protecting the phone, you won't lose it either.

Ed


----------



## Festus Haggen (Feb 20, 2008)

I usually wear mine on my belt, but the phone holster gets tangled up in the belt of my chaps. Been putting it in a back pocket, seems to work ok as long as you don't fall on it. I have a nylon holster that has a fastex buckle to hold the phone in, plus the belt loop will ride vert. or horiz. plus it 'clamshells' with velcro so you can put it on a pack strap, suspenders, etc. Got it at EMS, sure you could find one at any larger store if you look around. Now that we're getting fairly wide coverage here, I like to carry mine in case something happens. Plus, I'm on call for work all the time. 

I know that some of the companies that make PPE make bluetooth headsets that have a boom mic, probably ridiculously expensive, though. When I'm doing outside chores that don't require as much concentration as sawing, I'll stick my MP3 player earphones in under my muffs and jam. Could probably do that with a cell earpiece too.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2008)

You can't rig up something with duct-tape?

I usually leave mine on the dashboard of the pickup or in my tote-bag. I'll check it once in awhile to see if I've missed any calls but I never carry the damn thing. I've drowned, mashed, smashed, and run over too many cell phones. Dropped one in a portable toilet one time...didn't even consider reaching for it.

If it's an important call, they'll leave a voice mail or a callback number. If it's not important enough for them to do that then I don't want to be bothered anyway. 

I guess I just don't like electronic tethers.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine lives in my left front pocket. It is a folding Nextel that is ruggedized and has been through hell and come back OK. Buy insurance, you will need it. Or maybe duck tape to your arm each morning. My wife has a little Verizon phone that she clips to her bra and it does look funny at times when she wears t-shirt.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 20, 2008)

Arborwear pants have a good leg pocket. Never ever lost my cell phone whether it's hours of bouncing on a tractor or being upside down in a tree. It always stays put.
Phil


----------



## czar800 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ed*L said:


> I'll carry my cell on my belt or if I'm wearing Carharts, in the chest pocket. Mine is set on vibe/ring but most of the time but I don't feel or here it if I'm running equipment. I will usually catch the viocemail "beep" though, go figure.
> 
> I don't use the cheesy phone holder that came with it, most home centers have nylon phone holders with a velcro flap to keep the phone in. Not only does it do a really good job of protecting the phone, you won't lose it either.
> 
> Ed




+1


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 20, 2008)

My phones and holders just get torn up if there anywhere in the front of me. My belt holster needs to be back like above a rear pocket,,,, or leave it in the truck, tool cart or saw-pail. 

There is a military version avalible from my provider. If someone were in an inventor mood, he should make a more work-prof phone, there sort of frail.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> If someone were in an inventor mood, he should make a more work-prof phone, there sort of frail.



Especially if you run over one with a D-6.


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 20, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Especially if you run over one with a D-6.



Do they look like you picked it out of a hoof print?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Do they look like you picked it out of a hoof print?



Don't know...that's about the only way I never smushed one. The one I ran over with the Cat just looked mangled...dry rocky ground. Even the memory card was shredded.


----------



## JimL (Feb 20, 2008)

put it in my pocket and knock the sawdust off it when i get it out to use it.


----------



## OilHead (Feb 20, 2008)

Check out Krusell leather cell phone cases . For around $ 25.00 you should be able to get something that will keep the wood chips out & prevent it from being buggered up if you drop it. You'll also find different types of clips or attachment methods to suit you needs.


----------



## goatchin (Feb 20, 2008)

carry mine in the left front pocket of my jeans...tried the holster/belt hook thingamiger...POS IMHO. I tried to tell mom to get the insurance when she switched over to the family phone plan (only reason i have the thing)...she never got it... 

I have a white spot on the front LCD screen from when a silage wagon tire blew up. Long story condensed-front and back left side wagon axles broke, full of corn silage, wagon half cocked on its side, front broken "axle" resting on still inflated tire...tire goes boom sending gravel everywheres, i duck and cover my head while in the tractor seat, but some how phone takes the hit....a few beautifully spoken french slang words expressed


----------



## Arich (Feb 20, 2008)

I carry mine between my butt cheeks...

-sorry, somebody had to say it-


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 20, 2008)

As long as it's not on vibrate or you tell your buddy "hey, answer that for me, will ya."
Phil


----------



## Arich (Feb 20, 2008)

Most days thats the closest spot to my ear...


----------



## Saw Bones (Feb 20, 2008)

I put mine on my suspender strap up near my pocket. (My pouch fits well there.) Or I leave it on the 4 wheeler or at the truck and check it once in a while. I like to keep it close in case of an emergency. (Like I cut my foot off or something) Not too long ago we didn't have the problem of where to put our cell phones. Even when its handy I don't always answer it right away. I got it for "my convenience." I can call back later if I want to. hone:


----------



## slowp (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's my "in the pocket" story. It was during my unfortunate time of trying to be an engineer. I worked for a woman who was one of those people who are constantly on their cell phone so we had to have them too. They did work in some areas and were lighter than carrying a radio. But, it was on the Oregon Coast. Field work for engineering was done in the winter when the leaves were off the brush and you could see farther than 4 feet. I had a road profile to do. There was one of those comma storms on the way but I figured I had time to go do what I needed. The area was known as Misery Ridge and it fit the name perfectly. It was an hour hike in for me. I carried the phone in a urethane phone carrier in the front pocket of my cruiser vest. The rest of me was in rain gear as the horizontal rain was going full force. I finished my work as planned and started hiking out. Started feeling a weird zapping on my side. Finally figured it out. Because I did not and do not have a logical engineer mind, my remedy was to hit the phone on one of the many blowdown logs along the way out. This stopped the zapping, for a while and then I'd hit it again. The urethane thing had filled up with water and I guess the phone was shorting out. Finally, I hit the phone hard enough that the batteries flew out. Then it occurred to me to remove the batteries. Got out of the woods before the wind started too hard and made it back to the office. I thought the phone was done for and was expecting yet another chewing out. I dried it and, it worked again. But I have not wanted to carry one around much since. I am afraid of smashing it...I tend to kill watches so quit buying them. Duct tape does seem the best answer but a little hard to answer the phone. I don't like the idea of having a phone around all the time but kind of have to for a while to keep the moneypit project going....Thanks!


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 21, 2008)

goatchin said:


> carry mine in the left front pocket of my jeans...tried the holster/belt hook thingamiger...POS IMHO. I tried to tell mom to get the insurance when she switched over to the family phone plan (only reason i have the thing)...she never got it...
> 
> I have a white spot on the front LCD screen from when a silage wagon tire blew up. Long story condensed-front and back left side wagon axles broke, full of corn silage, wagon half cocked on its side, front broken "axle" resting on still inflated tire...tire goes boom sending gravel everywheres, i duck and cover my head while in the tractor seat, but some how phone takes the hit....a few beautifully spoken french slang words expressed




Dairy farmer?

BTW Hank Jr's "A Country Boy Can Survive" is my fav song for YEARS. Also my ringtone.


----------



## olyman (Feb 21, 2008)

im with uscelluar--in their store--they have a nylon belt phone holder--it had a clip--and a belt loop--i carefully cut off the clip--and string the leather belt thru the loop --and where the phone goes in--a velcro closure---the other types ive had damn near lost the phone three times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aint no way its coming out of this one--about 20 clams--its way rugged---and then i got a bluetooth--some of you may laugh--its the besty thing i ever did--hands free is the nuts!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatchin (Feb 21, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Dairy farmer?
> 
> BTW Hank Jr's "A Country Boy Can Survive" is my fav song for YEARS. Also my ringtone.



Well....thats the plan. I'm 16 years old. when i get in college Im planning to take dairy mangment, dairy nutrition and science as my major/s or what ever the dang things are called and thinking on maybe minor in forestry...not sure it would work out at all-just want some knowlege in that field....might think of doing something in that area if worst comes to worst.

I decided i wanted to take over the 6 generation family dairy farm, b/c of some situations at the begining of this school year...long story-no need to tell-school counslers related. After college i want to take a year or two, to go out west and get my eyes full of the landscape and go elk hunting. 

nuff ramblin for now...got ideas for my future but i know i will end up back here on the home farm for the rest of my life...this is my life


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Use to carry mine in my front jean pocket. I was cutting firewood one day and loading big rounds into the truck using the front part of my leg and hip to load the wood. Went to use my phone later in the day and had found I crushed the screen. Had a big dark spot in the middle. I now usually leave my in the glove box of my Rhino or put it the front pocket of my Carhartt Bibs.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2008)

goatchin said:


> Well....thats the plan. I'm 16 years old. when i get in college Im planning to take dairy mangment, dairy nutrition and science as my major/s or what ever the dang things are called and thinking on maybe minor in forestry...not sure it would work out at all-just want some knowlege in that field....might think of doing something in that area if worst comes to worst.
> 
> I decided i wanted to take over the 6 generation family dairy farm, b/c of some situations at the begining of this school year...long story-no need to tell-school counslers related. After college i want to take a year or two, to go out west and get my eyes full of the landscape and go elk hunting.
> 
> nuff ramblin for now...got ideas for my future but i know i will end up back here on the home farm for the rest of my life...this is my life



Good on ya kid!! Most guys your age have no dreams for the future. Make plans, dream big, and NEVER quit reaching for the stars.


----------



## goatchin (Feb 22, 2008)

well i guess farmin is bout all i know....except cuttin firewood, but that aint gonna pay the bills. 

yea most kids my age havent even started to think about their future yet...a couple of my friends have, but not being mean to them but they got aways to go for what they want to do....as eveyone does


----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2008)

hydro2 said:


> Use to carry mine in my front jean pocket. I was cutting firewood one day and loading big rounds into the truck using the front part of my leg and hip to load the wood. Went to use my phone later in the day and had found I crushed the screen. Had a big dark spot in the middle. I now usually leave my in the glove box of my Rhino or put it the front pocket of my Carhartt Bibs.



Yup. That's what I figured for the front pocket, and also maybe melting it while chunking the burning pile. So I switched it to the back pocket, but then worry about smashing it there if I forgot or had to butt slide down a road cutbank. Snce I don't plan to wear it out in the deep woods, but only around the moneypit, think I'll make a necklace out of it. A friend who was along when I bought the thing and who knows me well said I needed to strap it around my neck so I wouldn't lose or break it. It can be tucked inside a shirt. Once one is out of the valley, the phones are pretty worthless except the Razors seem to work here and there. 

Hey Goatchin! If you take up Forestry, be sure to read our comments on new foresters in the Scary Times thread. We can give you advice on how not to be after you graduate...if you take up Forestry. Isn't it called "Natural Resources" most everywhere now?


----------



## highasatree (Feb 22, 2008)

I had one of those clips you put on your belt to hold your cell phone. Needless to say, while chipping a branch, I dislodged it and it when through the chipper.. Now i more or less hang my flip phone on my inside t-shirt, (I wear 2, its cold up here)


----------



## goatchin (Feb 23, 2008)

slowp-yea from what i hear from my sister whos in college right now, its called Natural resources or NRCS. she friends w/ a couple guys that are in it.....and of the ones i have seen/met, a couple are crazy SOB's in both good and bad ways


----------



## michigander (Mar 2, 2008)

I used to put mine in a velcro holster on my belt. I had verizon service. Don't know why , but more than 50% of the time when I would unlatch the magnetic top and flip up and answer I would lose the call. Finally decided to just put phone in front pocket, usually leave it on vibrate. I dont put coins or other metal in with it. Seems to work good now. Not near as many dropped calls either. Stays a lot cleaner. You would have to be careful like that one post about carrying something heavy and resting it against your hip. Whatever works for you!


----------

